# Some Strange..



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

This will be my new tactic. Scoff and belittle as need be: 



















This will be the wave of the future once 2012 hits. 

After Armageddon. 










When I was in Mexico, I saw these dudes using the same methods. And they were catching Pargo & Sierras. Hmmm....something to be said for folks that can't afford a rod/reel. 

Life goes on. 


Skunk


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I have seen this at Lynnhaven inlet...


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

OUCH, got gloves?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

UOPaul said:


> I have seen this at Lynnhaven inlet...


Yessir, along with a white bucket full of every undersized fish imaginable. :--|


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Like the title, "some strange"!!LOL Maybe we should use something like that at the tower this year. That would be cute.....


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Yessir, along with a white bucket full of every undersized fish imaginable. :--|



Yeah, they shouldn't let skanks fish, should they....


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

When I was a kid, I used the same method. I caught one baby barracude with a shiny hook and a balsam wood float. The lure was a triangle piece of surgical glove.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Did the same for fresh water bassin when I was a kid.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Did the same for fresh water bassin when I was a kid.


Same here. Never used a can, but did stuff like that with a stick and some line when I was a kid on the river.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

seen it at Rudee Inlet.....when the spot are thick.....hand over fist....glad I had my $19.99 Red Bone combo


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

no scoffing or belittling....but you'll never be able to cast very far with a Busch can.

if you want some distance, you'll need to use a Guinness or Heineken can......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> no scoffing or belittling....but you'll never be able to cast very far with a Busch can.
> 
> if you want some distance, you'll need to use a Guinness or Heineken can......


or a Micky's or NJ's Steel Reserve double duece....jus make sure ya don't get a ticket w/ an open container.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'll bet that double duece would zing it!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

No, that would be a sparks can Dr.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

this is how a lot of people started fishing up here if you were too poor to buy a rod and reel


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Dr. Bubba said:


> no scoffing or belittling....but you'll never be able to cast very far with a Busch can.
> 
> if you want some distance, you'll need to use a Guinness or Heineken can......



Upgrade bro, use a Budweiser Bottle. Definitely a smoother drag :beer:


----------



## ThisFish (Apr 24, 2005)

I've seen a Jamaican dude catch a 50+lb pargo on a hand line with a yoyo(big spool)


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

is this kind of fishing legal?can't find anything in the rules that say otherwise.


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like the same hook we use for white marlin fishing!!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Can you say ahi?


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

I like the gold anodized rings around the can, Busch International 12/oz.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

That's all we used when I lived in Key West as a kid. Grouper,snapper,cuda's etc. Then I got my first Zebco 202 (1964) and the world changed...


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Big money spent on that busch rod lol


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*can rod*

The real reason behind the guys that fish with these set ups is when the warden shows up you just drop it in the water and all the proof you were fishing is gone. (besides your bucket of pet fish) Don't forget that the people that fish with the can rod most likely don't have a fishing license either.



Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*bush*

bush reel & spider wire line.combo...........


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Gotta go high tech:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

readyrock said:


> Gotta go high tech:


Is that Freddie Mercury from Queen?!? Damn, I thought the only swimming organisms he landed were from the aft end of the vessel. 

Skunk


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

seen the line laid up in a round galv.tub (oyster tub=5 pecks)then some loose on becah thenwrapped around a R.C. cola bottle and end of line to weight and baited hook heaved into the surf lots when i was a kid.They were Drum fishing. I was born 3/08/45.


----------

